# **~~Toronto ladies, where do you buy your products??~~**



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello, first post on the forum.  I have a lot to read and learn from all of you experienced haircare gurus.  But first thing's first.  I just moved from New York to Toronto and I can't believe that there is such a lack of ethnic hair products, stores, etc. in a place that is so close to the old country, lol.  

Can any of you ladies puh-lease help me find the following --

(a) a store that sells real Jamaican black castor oil

(b) a hairdresser that knows how to properly apply a relaxer and is into healthy haircare.  I have 4B hair and relax with Phyto Index II (I will bring my own Phyto to the shop).  

(c) a store or online retailer that sells indigo (I already get henna from Henna Sooq).

(d) Dominican products (Lacio Lacio, Salerm, Miss Keys).  I ordered some stuff from Honey Fig and they were great but I'm really not feeling paying $15 for something that I know I can get for $7 in NY ... plus GST plus PST plus shipping.  It just doesn't feel right.

PS - I live in real Toronto (not the GTA) 20 minutes from downtown and 10 minutes from Pearson, so if anyone can help me locate these things and in a place that's close to me, I'd greatly appreciate it.  I would also take online suggestions if real stores are not an option.  Thanks in advance!!

If I had known it was going to be this hard to find these things, I would have stocked up before I left.  I will have to definitely go haircare shopping when I visit NY again.


----------



## TdotGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey There & welcome 

I'm also in Toronto, about 25 minutes from downtown in the east end. I normally buy my products at two locations in Toronto and in NY! The stores that I visit in Toronto are : Discount Beauty Supply and Classique Beauty Supply ( I think I'm misspelling the name).

I only have my friend and my mother relax my hair. I have found a new stylist that has done my sister and my cousins hair and it looks good. I might go to him and get my hair done soon. If he's good, I will let you know.

For black castor oil, I think you should check out a west indian store. They might sell it. I don't know since I don't use it, but that would be a place to start looking. I also don't use henna and I would buy dominican products online.

And it's not that hard to find these stores. It's just that it could be a bit pricey, hence the need to shop in NY. But I have bought products that were just a dollar or two more than products that I would buy across the border.

I think that's everything. I hope that helps :wink2:


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jun 16, 2008)

Where can I find the Real Haitian L'huile Mascriti in TO????? Thanks for help. bonjour


----------



## Silver (Jun 16, 2008)

Where I live there are plenty of Black owned beauty supply stores.  I live in Scarborough (Sorry GTA).  I get it from the same places mentioned Classic Beauty Supply and Discount Beauty Supply  (there is a Scarborough Branch).  Let me know if there is any other particular products you are looking for.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 16, 2008)

TdotGirl said:


> Hey There & welcome
> 
> I'm also in Toronto, about 25 minutes from downtown in the east end. I normally buy my products at two locations in Toronto and in NY! The stores that I visit in Toronto are : Discount Beauty Supply and Classique Beauty Supply ( I think I'm misspelling the name).
> 
> ...



Hello and thanks for the welcome.  If you do go to that guy stylist and it is successful, would you please let me know?  I went to this one shop inside a small mall (forgot where) and they're a touch ghetto and very harsh with my 4B hair, so I don't know if I want to take my $65 relaxer in there for them to just do damage to my hair (while I get the "pleasure" of listening to the workers fight amongst each other --which is what happened last time )  

I don't know where any of the West Indian stores are.  Do you know of any?  I heard there may be something on Bathurst.  But, Bathurst and what??  Have you heard of any?  

Hey, where do you go shopping in NY?  I go to the stores uptown (in Harlem and Spanish Harlem) and they're the best  -- has everything and at good prices.  

I did go to Discount Beauty Supply I think.  It's the huge place on the corner (sorry I forgot the street) with a lot of faux hair in the back lining the walls, right?  Anyway, the only thing of interest I found there was CON shampoo and Aphogee protein treatment.  Everything else didn't seem to healthy to me, just the typical black beauty supply store crap.  I had to go to Walmart to find my J/A/S/O/N biotin shampoo and condish and NTM.  And I ordered Salerm and Phyto from honeyfig.com.  I wanted to get the JBCO from them, but for $15 a bottle that was a little to steep for me.  I'm not cheap, I just know it's not that expensive for real and I figured I could try my luck by going to a West Indian store anyway.  



Silver said:


> Where I live there are plenty of Black owned beauty supply stores.  I live in Scarborough (Sorry GTA).  I get it from the same places mentioned Classic Beauty Supply and Discount Beauty Supply  (there is a Scarborough Branch).  Let me know if there is any other particular products you are looking for.



Hey Silver.  Thanks so much for the response.  If your beauty supply stores have KeraCare (shampoo), Salerm 21, or JBCO, Miss Keys 10 en 1, or indigo, I will make DH drive me to get them.  I am looking high and low for these things and just can't find them.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 16, 2008)

Bumping .... I really need JBCO or I think I may end it all, lol.  Someone in Toronto and on LHCF has got to know where I can get some.    That's my biggest priority b/c I have literally a drop left in my bottle and I am very sad at what my hair might do if it doesn't get its fix of JBCO.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 16, 2008)

Try LOBLAWS SUPERMARKETS: There is a large natural care section that carries Jason, Aubrey Organics, Nature's Gate, Giovanni. 

Try NOAH's Natural Foods. Below is a link to all of their locations in TO
http://www.noahsnaturalfoods.ca/ret_store_locator.asp?storeID=25253C03182E4524ACDDB4F565E2742F

Black Beauty Supplies that I have seen in TO do not carry a wide variety of products-if you are conscious about health care. Sorry to say.... 

For Jamaican Black Castor Oil, you may have to travel to areas such as Jane-Finch, or Keele-Finch-Grocery stores in the West End. One large grocery store that I know of is at Keele & Finch, if you are going south, it is on the left hand side. You may also want to try the Jane-Finch Mall. I am sure you might be able to get the castor oil there. 


ETA: for Indigo, you may want to check the Albion Mall at Albion & Martingrove Road. There are tons of sellers from India in the mall. As for stylists that will give you better service and a more professional feel (not sure if they will accept your Phyto, but they are worth a call), try: 

1. JAZMAN HAIR   http://www.jazma.com/
2. Azan's  http://azans.sites.toronto.com/

Hope this helps!






IN PERSON SALONS

Curl Ambassadors downtown (159 Harbord Street, near Spadina and College) carries several hair lines that might interest you: kinky Curly Custard,  Carol's Daughter, Devacurl,etc.

159 Harbord Street
Toronto, Ontario
M5S 1H1  (416) 922-2888

http://curlysalons.com/index.php?id=10003

I use honeyfig to order Miss Key 10 en 1 because I have not seen any Dominican products in Toronto 

Hope this helps....


----------



## Hair Iam (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like your only  1 1/2 hrs from the boarder, you should shop in Buffalo or Amherst NY, online, Bathurst and Oakwood for "Discount  beauty supply store", black Castor oil made by  Bedessy ...can be locatd at Jas's  West and East Indian food store "the corner of " The Westway and Martingrove " they carry a few hair products, Indian oils and powders. Another  Black beauty supply store in Malton'"Westwood Mall" about 20 mins from Etobicoke" cold press Castor oil can be located in any health food store ..along with other natural hair products. Beauty supply store in Bramalea City Centre. Sally's is at Rexdale and Islington (in the plaza with Wal Mart)
For Indian oils/powders ....Many Indian stores at Islington and Albion 

Hope this helps ..And welcome to TO ..
.....you'll  enjoy summer here check out whats  in TO. Ontario  Place (fireworks on July 1st), Canada's Wonderland (fireworks on July 1st),  Center Island, CN tower, Ontario Science Center,  Waterfront , Dragon boat race, Chinese Festival, Woodbine Race track"not encouraging gambling though", Metro Toronto ZOO, CNE(start August), Horse back riding , Playdium, Rib fest (yum yum) Scarborough Bluffs, Chin Picnic, Wild water kingdom, Pioneer Village, Niagara Falls, Marine land,  Wine Country, Wasaga Beach, The ROM, China Town, The Danforth "little Italy",  Casa Loma, 
Drive in Movie in Oakville

WELCOME

p.s 
check out my fotki for the hair salon I trust "under my 43rd BD album" the owner is Buster 'Say Karen Johnson sent you" They cater to the stars ..but have reasonable prices..wash flat iron $32 ...if you need more information about the salon ..just email me


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks sooooo very much Hair I Am, and Lisaa Bonet.  Thanks for the suggestions on stores and salons, thanks for the welcome to Toronto, and thanks for the suggestion on things to do in town.  I really, really, really appreciate it.    I will definitely give your name for reference when if I go to that salon and I am off to stalk your fotki too, Hair I Am!!


----------



## ctosha (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to T-Dot! If your looking for JBCO you could try Golden Beauty Supply Store its on Bathurst St. I forgot the exact adress but I can look that up.  Owner is west indian they have a wide variety of hair product and the girls are very helpful.  They have just commercial products but I do know they carry JBCO.


----------



## TdotGirl (Jun 17, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Hello and thanks for the welcome.  If you do go to that guy stylist and it is successful, would you please let me know?  I went to this one shop inside a small mall (forgot where) and they're a touch ghetto and very harsh with my 4B hair, so I don't know if I want to take my $65 relaxer in there for them to just do damage to my hair (while I get the "pleasure" of listening to the workers fight amongst each other --which is what happened last time )
> 
> I don't know where any of the West Indian stores are.  Do you know of any?  I heard there may be something on Bathurst.  But, Bathurst and what??  Have you heard of any?
> 
> ...



Hey LaPetiteCoquette,

I will let you know about the hairdresser when I get my hair done in the near future. I've never shopped on bathurst because i'm in the east end of the GTA (sorry can't help you there!)

I shop in Brooklyn. Flatbush and on Church to get my products.

If you're looking for natural products, just go to a health food store. They have products JUST like J/A/S/O/N and more. For NTM, walmart is the place to get it and also drug stores (i.e. shopper's drug mart if they have a sale).


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 17, 2008)

ctosha said:


> Welcome to T-Dot! If your looking for JBCO you could try Golden Beauty Supply Store its on Bathurst St. I forgot the exact adress but I can look that up.  Owner is west indian they have a wide variety of hair product and the girls are very helpful.  They have just commercial products but I do know they carry JBCO.



Thanks a lot ctosha, I did hear about a Bathurst store, but didn't get the streets or name.  I will try and look it up also.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 17, 2008)

TdotGirl said:


> Hey LaPetiteCoquette,
> 
> I will let you know about the hairdresser when I get my hair done in the near future. I've never shopped on bathurst because i'm in the east end of the GTA (sorry can't help you there!)
> 
> ...



Yeah, I did get my NTM, J/A/S/O/N shampoo and consdish, and Suave conditioner (for cowashing) at Walmart.  I was like, this is better then the BSS!  LOL, and def. let me know about your hairdresser if you like it.


----------



## star* (Jun 17, 2008)

Finally a toronto thread...

I go to its about beauty on Main and Danforth (about one block west of main on danforth) in East York to buy my stuff.

The woman who owns it also does my hair...she is amazing. No one else will touch my hair after her!!!!


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jun 17, 2008)

(c) a store or online retailer that sells indigo (I already get henna from Henna Sooq).

I know a health store that actually sells henna.. both regular and indigo.. PM me and I'll tell you which mall it is in =)


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jun 17, 2008)

I also found this other health food store that sells a BUNCH of supplements for inexpensive prices.. silica... biosil..msm..etc e\tc, i'd actually have to ask my mom the intersection... but as soon as I find out I'll post it.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Bri505!!  More Toronto ladies, yeah!!  Well, sure definitely post the health food store when you get a chance.  Maybe we should use this thread in this manner.  Post our Toronto finds, so that we may help members (and lurkers, lol) find things.  I'm PM-ing you now about the henna and indigo.


----------



## sky035 (Jun 17, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Hi Bri505!! More Toronto ladies, yeah!! Well, sure definitely post the health food store when you get a chance. Maybe we should use this thread in this manner. Post our Toronto finds, so that we may help members (and lurkers, lol) find things. I'm PM-ing you now about the henna and indigo.


 

LaPetiteCoquette, 
I would be great if we had a list of all the places in TO that we could all use. I know that I am learning alot also as I am currently looking for Dominican products in Toronto. Best of luck with your search!!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 17, 2008)

star*, is the person you go to a personal friend?  Is she good with your hair and does she pay attention to healthy hair practices?  My MIL's friend gave me the number for one of her friends who does hair, so I'm going to get my hair relaxed on Saturday (9 week stretch for me).  We will see how that goes.

Lisaaa Bonet, I think we will have zero luck finding Dominican products here.  We may have to go online.  As I said before honeyfig.com was pretty good and though the prices kill me, that may be our only option.  But, seriously Toronto ladies, we should just compile a lost of goodies.

ctosha, Golden Beauty is on Bloor St. West and Bathurst.  I did get castor oil (and they were really nice) but it is not the one I am used to.  I get the cold pressed kind which is a little less thick and the one I usually get comes in a glass bottle.  The one they had came in plastic and didn't say "raw and unfiltered" or "Jamaican" (though on the back it notes that this is the type from the Caribbean) and it is really thick and dark.  Maybe, it's better?  Who knows?  The one that honeyfig carries is the exact one I usually get from NY.  Anyway, thanks so much for the suggestion.  I am going to try Jas's (as suggested by Hair I Am) to see if they have a different kind of castor oil.


----------



## ctosha (Jun 17, 2008)

Just wanted to know if anyone has seen shea butter shea moisture leave in conditioner anywhere in toronto? Ive seen it online at sistasplace but i dont' want to pay for shipping


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 17, 2008)

ctosha said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone has seen shea butter shea moisture leave in conditioner anywhere in toronto? Ive seen it online at sistasplace but i dont' want to pay for shipping


 
Do you mean real shea butter or just a leave in with shea butter in it? I know where to get real african shea butter: Go to Torbram/Queen in Brampton. There's a beauty supply store there called Queen of Queens. They sell the African Shea Butter for $4.99 - the best price I've found in the GTA!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 17, 2008)

The *Toronto goodies* list so far from all of your wonderful posts and what I know/use ~ 

[B]www.hennasooq.com[/B] : (online retailer for henna, indigo, and other Indian oils and powders).  They have offices in Brampton so no obscene shipping costs and customs.  You can also do a pick up if you want, which is awesome.  

[B]www.honeyfig.com[/B] : (online retailer that caters to healthy hair care).  Their items include some Dominican products (Salerm, Lacio Lacio, Miss Keys), Phyto and a lot more.  They are FANTASTIC with shipping and really nice and they give free samples and I highly recommend them.  Again, they have offices in Toronto so no obscene shipping costs and customs.  

*Walmart*: I picked up J/A/S/O/N biotin shampoo and conditioner, Nuetregena Triple Moisture, and Suave conditioner from there.  

*Indigo/Henna*: Albion Mall at Albion & Martingrove Road has Indian stores where we might find it.  

*Castor Oil* Pure, refined castor oil from India (Jas's East and West Indian Food Store on The Westway and Martingrove ), Nature's Counter Health in Cloverdale Mall, Golden Beauty has some but it's NOT refined or pure --- it is very black and goo-ey in nature (liek motor oil or oil paint in consistency).

*Aphogee* Discount Beauty Supply, BSS in Agincourt Mall

*Glycerin*:  S&H Health at Vodden/Kennedy Rd in Brampton for $10.99 for 16 oz bottle; Valerie's Beauty Supply, in Scarborough near the UofT campus, on military trail.

*CHI products*: Shoppers Drug Mart or Trade Secrets.

*Shea Butter*:  Torbram/Queen in Brampton.   I also saw some in that Discount Beauty Supply place in Toronto -- the natural African kind, not the processed kind.  

*Megatek*: http://www.hopesbraids.com/  (cheap b/c owner ships through Canada post and doesn't charge a lot for shipping, though prices are set to go up soon).  

*Beauty Supply Stores*:

Golden Beauty (Bathurst and Bloor St. West) 
Discount Beauty Supply  (Eglinton/Oakwood) by the car dealership
Classique (Classic?) Beauty Supply 
Curl Ambassadors - (159 Harbord Street, near Spadina and College) carries several hair lines like kinky Curly Custard, Carol's Daughter, Devacurl.
Its About beauty on Main and Danforth (about one block west of main on danforth) in East York
Llyods (across from Bathurst station)
BSS in Agincourt Mall

*Beauty Salons/Stores that "may" carry Dominican products*

Angela's (Estilista Dominicana)
384 Kerr street, Oakville,Ontario
(905)-844-1482.

Martha Beauty Centre
2708 Jane Street (entre Sheppard & Finch)
Toronto, Ontario
Tel. 416- 746- 3127.

Latin Hair Caruso latinhaircaruso.jpg
1740 Jane Street Toronto
(416) 240-1952

Durango's Beauty Salon Durango's Beauty Salon
691 St Clair Ave. West Toronto
[email protected] (416) 652-3269

A Tempo Hair Creations 
1885 Jane St North York
4162445671

Alba Hair Styling 
Toronto
4162413065

Alicia's Beauty Salon 
764 Wilson Ave Toronto
(416) 630-4025

Carmen Beauty Centre 
1978 Davenport Rd Toronto
4166528387

Carolina Beauty Centre 
1016 Weston Rd. Weston
(416) 769-6307

Classic Cuts Unisex 
1472 St Clair Ave W Toronto
(416) 653-1102

Cristal Beauty Salon 
4335 Bloor St West Etobicoke
(416)621-3000

Elegance by the Lake - Salon and Beauty Spa 
723 Lakeshore Blvd. East Mississauga
(905) 272-2122

Elena's Hair Design 
509 Rogers Rd W Toronto
4166587124

Fabiola's Unisex Beauty Salon 
2437 Finch Ave W Toronto
4167414410

Hair Design by Maria 
1886 Eglinton Ave W Toronto
4167823380

Ideal Hair Styling Complete Hair Care 
374 Oakwood Ave Toronto
(416) 654-6493

Latin Hair Design 
1889 Eglinton Ave W Toronto
4167851977

Lucy's Beauty Centre 
2849 Dufferin St. Toronto
(416) 530-4930

Mariana Beauty Salon 
278 Jane Street Toronto
(416)766-6700

Mariana Hairstyling 
1547 Jane St Toronto
4162477353

Martha Beauty Centre 
2708 Jane St. Toronto
(416) 746-3127

Nelcy's Hair Salon 
2262 keele Street Toronto
(416) 242-6606

New Look Latino 
825 Dundas St. West Toronto
4166033570

People's Hair Styling 
1744-A Jane St Toronto
(416) 242-8611

Salon Robert Richard 
562 Wilson Heights blvd Toronto
416-633-9222

ScoreCuts 
250 Eglinton Avenue West Toronto
(647)430-3755

Solo Hair Studio & Tanning 
929 ST. Clair Ave. West Toronto
(416)656-5889

TOTAL LOOK HAIR SALON & DAY SPA 
2860 Lakeshore Blvd. West. (Al este de Islington) Etobicoke
4162597992

Your mobile salon 
30 Atira ave Brampton
(905)840-4740

Hair Point 
361 Pitfield Road Scarborough
(647) 427-2747

*Health /Natural Stores*:

NOAH's Natural Foods
health food store Agincourt mall.. it's on Sheppard, east of Brimley Beauty Salons 
Nature's Counter Health Food in Cloverdale Mall
Loblaws has a large natural care section that carries Jason, Aubrey Organics, Nature's Gate, Giovanni.

*Hair Salons*: 

JAZMAN HAIR http://www.jazma.com/
Azan's http://azans.sites.toronto.com/



I hope this is helpful!!


----------



## ctosha (Jun 18, 2008)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Do you mean real shea butter or just a leave in with shea butter in it? I know where to get real african shea butter: Go to Torbram/Queen in Brampton. There's a beauty supply store there called Queen of Queens. They sell the African Shea Butter for $4.99 - the best price I've found in the GTA!


the leave in conditioner is called "shea moisture shea butter leave in conditioner" I know some stores in the states sell it but i've never come across it here


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where to pick up Chi Silk Infusion?  Thanks, ladies.


----------



## nappi (Jun 18, 2008)

As some have already mentioned there's the Discount hair and beauty supply (Eglinton/Oakwood) by the  car dealership

Also there's a spot  right across from Bathurst station called Llyods

and a few places in  malvern  mall ( although u may not want to travel to scarborough if ur all the way downtown

HTH


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jun 19, 2008)

There's a really good health food store in I believe Agincourt mall.. it's on Sheppard, east of Brimley .. the one with the big WalMart and I think no frills. I'm not sure of the name of the health store but its in the mall (its not a big mall either so it easily found), At the back they sell big bags of henna and its 100% natural too =)  Oh and theres also a black hair care store in there too that sells aPHogee, keracare and a bunch of other stuff and their pretty inexpensive, they sell a couple dollars less then the other one I go to.  I still can't remember the location of that other health food store, I'm calling down my mother for the intersection LOL.

BTW does anyone know where to find glycerin? I can't find it anywhere and I'm getting so frustrated!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 19, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Does anyone know where to pick up Chi Silk Infusion? Thanks, ladies.


 
Try Shoppers Drug Mart or even Trade Secrets. I know they sell the CHI product line.


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 19, 2008)

Bri505 said:


> BTW does anyone know where to find glycerin? I can't find it anywhere and I'm getting so frustrated!


 
Hey Bri! 

Check out a health food store. I purchased my 16oz bottle of Now Personal Care 100% Pure Vegetable Glycerine from S&H Health at Vodden/Kennedy Rd in Brampton for $10.99. 

But, any heath food store should carry Vegetable Glycerine.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 19, 2008)

jayjaycurlz said:


> Hey Bri!
> 
> Check out a health food store. I purchased my 16oz bottle of Now Personal Care 100% Pure Vegetable Glycerine from S&H Health at Vodden/Kennedy Rd in Brampton for $10.99.
> 
> But, any heath food store should carry Vegetable Glycerine.





jayjaycurlz said:


> Try Shoppers Drug Mart or even Trade Secrets. I know they sell the CHI product line.





Bri505 said:


> There's a really good health food store in I believe Agincourt mall.. it's on Sheppard, east of Brimley .. the one with the big WalMart and I think no frills. I'm not sure of the name of the health store but its in the mall (its not a big mall either so it easily found), At the back they sell big bags of henna and its 100% natural too =)  Oh and theres also a black hair care store in there too that sells aPHogee, keracare and a bunch of other stuff and their pretty inexpensive, they sell a couple dollars less then the other one I go to.  I still can't remember the location of that other health food store, I'm calling down my mother for the intersection LOL.
> 
> BTW does anyone know where to find glycerin? I can't find it anywhere and I'm getting so frustrated!





nappi said:


> As some have already mentioned there's the Discount hair and beauty supply (Eglinton/Oakwood) by the  car dealership
> 
> Also there's a spot  right across from Bathurst station called Llyods
> 
> ...



Thanks for all your answers, ladies.  I think this is super helpful!! I am going to edit my original post to add these stores and things to the master list. 

I went to Jas's East and West Indian store and picked up pure, refined castor oil.  I think this is the closest I am going to get to JBCO.  The brand is Bedesee and it's Indian (not Jamaican) and it's a litle lighter in colour (more yellow than amber) but it's the same consistency.  I think I will buy and use this as an alternative to buying my heart's desire JBCO from honeyfig.  It was $6.99 for 200 mL.  The stuff I got the other day definitely was not pure of refined.  That is probably why it was so thick and black and goo-ey.    I think I will just use it in conditioner and use it to soak my ponytail holders or something.

**Mahalialee asked about L'huile Mascriti on page 1 if anyone knows ..

Does anyone know where to buy OCT or Megatek, either online or in store?  Thanks.


----------



## Silver (Jun 19, 2008)

Glycerin can be found at Valerie's Beauty Supply, in Scarborough near the UofT campus, on military trail.  It's a small shop, and I do  not recommend buying too much from them because they price their stuff a little more than other shops. Many hair stores sell it actually, as well as the yellow castor oil, I believe the brand is called naturel.  And they sell them at differenct prices.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jun 19, 2008)

Silver said:


> Glycerin can be found at Valerie's Beauty Supply, in Scarborough near the UofT campus, on military trail. It's a small shop, and I do not recommend buying too much from them because they price their stuff a little more than other shops. Many hair stores sell it actually, as well as the yellow castor oil, I believe the brand is called naturel. And they sell them at differenct prices.


 
Thanks you guys are a great help.. I was starting to think I was the only Canadian on this site..  when people say things like 'SO AND SO AT TARGET or CVS' or some other American store I'm liike awwwww shucks  LOL A member on a different thread said that I may be able to find glycerin at Michaels craft store.. so I'm gonna check that out and see if it can be used on hair =) It'd be SO much easier to get it from there and there are probably Michaels craft stores close to many TDot ladies so they wouldn't have to go out of their way =)


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 20, 2008)

Bri505 said:


> Thanks you guys are a great help.. I was starting to think I was the only Canadian on this site..  when people say things like 'SO AND SO AT TARGET or CVS' or some other American store I'm liike awwwww shucks  LOL A member on a different thread said that I may be able to find glycerin at Michaels craft store.. so I'm gonna check that out and see if it can be used on hair =) It'd be SO much easier to get it from there and there are probably Michaels craft stores close to many TDot ladies so they wouldn't have to go out of their way =)




Let us know what you find and I will add it to the list if it in fact can be used for hair.  Thanks!


----------



## chichibean (Jun 20, 2008)

Bri505 said:


> There's a really good health food store in I believe Agincourt mall.. it's on Sheppard, east of Brimley .. the one with the big WalMart and I think no frills. I'm not sure of the name of the health store but its in the mall (its not a big mall either so it easily found), At the back they sell big bags of henna and its 100% natural too =) Oh and theres also a black hair care store in there too that sells aPHogee, keracare and a bunch of other stuff and their pretty inexpensive, they sell a couple dollars less then the other one I go to. I still can't remember the location of that other health food store, I'm calling down my mother for the intersection LOL.
> 
> BTW does anyone know where to find glycerin? I can't find it anywhere and I'm getting so frustrated!


 

Hey Bri...  I live about 10 minutes from that area... they sell both hair grade Henna and Indigo there? I can not find Aphogee or Keracare anywhere else... I'm gonna have to check that place out... thanks for the information!!!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 20, 2008)

chichibean said:


> Hey Bri...  I live about 10 minutes from that area... they sell both hair grade Henna and Indigo there? I can not find Aphogee or Keracare anywhere else... I'm gonna have to check that place out... thanks for the information!!!



Yeah, bri505,do they sell indigo also?  Because that's really what I need, I already have enough henna for now and I'm dying to go jet black now.


----------



## Silver (Jun 20, 2008)

I was at the Health food store in Agincourt mall today. Someone bought up all of the Henna. 
Anyway, the BSS in Agincourt mall started selling Chi about 2-3 months ago.  Chi silk infusion etc.  That mall is on my way to and from work.  You should also check out the salon La Pomme across from it as well.  They have some Nexxus treats.  I do not think they restock though and I have been buying them up .


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 20, 2008)

Silver said:


> I was at the Health food store in Agincourt mall today. Someone bought up all of the Henna.
> Anyway, the BSS in Agincourt mall started selling Chi about 2-3 months ago.  Chi silk infusion etc.  That mall is on my way to and from work.  You should also check out the salon La Pomme across from it as well.  They have some Nexxus treats.  I do not think they restock though and I have been buying them up .



Did you see any indigo?  Darn all the lurkers, lol.  (Just kidding)  Is that Chi silk infusion?  Or all CHI products generally?


----------



## Aalize (Jun 21, 2008)

I have seen the Chi Silk Infusion at Real Canadian Super Store, I never looked at the price, sorry.

Shades of Beauty sells Keracare and some of the other hair board goodies. They have a locations in Brampton, Mississauga and Toronto. The Toronto location is on Orfus rd. near Yorkdale Mall.

Has anyone seen BBD Stretch any where other than in Scarborough?


----------



## Silver (Jun 21, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Did you see any indigo? Darn all the lurkers, lol. (Just kidding) Is that Chi silk infusion? Or all CHI products generally?


 
Most CHI products, including silk infusion (in 3 different sizes).  If there is a CHI product that you want that they don't have go to the shopper's drugmart that is in the parking lot, they also sell Chi.  I did not see any indigo at the health foods store. I am wondering why all of a sudden the Henna is sold out. Must be lurkers.  What is indigo good for?  Just Black colour?  Is is shiney?  Because if it's really good believe me I will find it.  
My grandmother left for Jamaica about a month ago, and I asked her to bring me back Some Jamaican Black castor oil.  I have to call her and see when she's coming back. She gave me some of her stock at home too so I stopped looking.


----------



## Silver (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy Honeysuckle rose?  Especially in Scarborough (or clos to it)?  I went to the Loblaws superstore they just built by STC, but no Honey suckle rose .


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 22, 2008)

Silver said:


> Most CHI products, including silk infusion (in 3 different sizes).  If there is a CHI product that you want that they don't have go to the shopper's drugmart that is in the parking lot, they also sell Chi.  I did not see any indigo at the health foods store. I am wondering why all of a sudden the Henna is sold out. Must be lurkers.  What is indigo good for?  Just Black colour?  Is is shiney?  Because if it's really good believe me I will find it.
> My grandmother left for Jamaica about a month ago, and I asked her to bring me back Some Jamaican Black castor oil.  I have to call her and see when she's coming back. She gave me some of her stock at home too so I stopped looking.



As far as I know, it's just for colour. I'm tired of my mousy brown hair and I believe the black will make my hair look shiny and fuller.  It is my understanding that people henna first, then indigo after. That's the suggested way to do it.


----------



## danysedai (Jun 22, 2008)

I live in Edmonton but here they are selling the CHI line at Winner's last weekend  I bought the shampoo, treatment and a huge bottle of the silk infusion.
As for dominican products, when I lived in Montreal I bought some from my dominican stylist, she had silicon mix, alfaparf and alter ego(this are italian products but very very good), so why don't you call the dominican salons in toronto?
Angela's (Estilista Dominicana)
384 Kerr street, Oakville,Ontario
(905)-844-1482.

Martha Beauty Centre
2708 Jane Street (entre Sheppard & Finch)
Toronto, Ontario
Tel. 416- 746- 3127.

Now this is a list that I found in Toronto hispano.com , you can call around and see if they have dominican products.(martha beauty centre is listed here)
Latin Hair Caruso   	 latinhaircaruso.jpg
1740 Jane Street  Toronto
     (416) 240-1952

Durango's Beauty Salon 	Durango's Beauty Salon
691 St Clair Ave. West  Toronto
[email protected]     (416) 652-3269

A Tempo Hair Creations 	
1885 Jane St  North York
     4162445671

Alba Hair Styling 	
  Toronto
     4162413065

Alicia's Beauty Salon 	
764 Wilson Ave  Toronto
     (416) 630-4025

Carmen Beauty Centre 	
1978 Davenport Rd  Toronto
     4166528387

Carolina Beauty Centre 	
1016 Weston Rd.  Weston
     (416) 769-6307

Classic Cuts Unisex 	
1472 St Clair Ave W  Toronto
     (416) 653-1102

Cristal Beauty Salon 	
4335 Bloor St West  Etobicoke
     (416)621-3000

Elegance by the Lake - Salon and Beauty Spa 	
723 Lakeshore Blvd. East  Mississauga
     (905) 272-2122

Elena's Hair Design 	
509 Rogers Rd W  Toronto
     4166587124

Fabiola's Unisex Beauty Salon 	
2437 Finch Ave W  Toronto
     4167414410

Hair Design by Maria 	
1886 Eglinton Ave W  Toronto
     4167823380

Ideal Hair Styling Complete Hair Care 	
374 Oakwood Ave  Toronto
     (416) 654-6493

Latin Hair Design 	
1889 Eglinton Ave W  Toronto
     4167851977

Lucy's Beauty Centre 	
2849 Dufferin St.  Toronto
     (416) 530-4930

Mariana Beauty Salon 	
278 Jane Street  Toronto
     (416)766-6700

Mariana Hairstyling 	
1547 Jane St  Toronto
     4162477353

Martha Beauty Centre 	
2708 Jane St.  Toronto
     (416) 746-3127

Nelcy's Hair Salon 	
2262 keele Street  Toronto
     (416) 242-6606

New Look Latino 	
825 Dundas St. West  Toronto
     4166033570

People's Hair Styling 	
1744-A Jane St  Toronto
     (416) 242-8611

Salon Robert Richard 	
562 Wilson Heights blvd  Toronto
     416-633-9222

ScoreCuts 	
250 Eglinton Avenue West  Toronto
     (647)430-3755

Solo Hair Studio & Tanning 	
929 ST. Clair Ave. West  Toronto
     (416)656-5889

TOTAL LOOK HAIR SALON & DAY SPA 	
2860 Lakeshore Blvd. West. (Al este de Islington)  Etobicoke
     4162597992

Your mobile salon 	
30 Atira ave  Brampton
     (905)840-4740

Hair Point 	 
361 Pitfield Road  Scarborough
  (647) 427-2747


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ Wow, that was super duper helpful.  Thanks so much for that, I'm going to add it to my list.


----------



## danysedai (Jun 22, 2008)

you're welcome, please keep in mind that I don't know if ALL these salons are dominican, some might be mexican or something else, but you can always call and ask if they are dominican or if they sell dominican products. At least Martha's dominican for sure.
I sure wish we had some in Edmonton, I found one dominican stylist who does hair in her house and I'm taking care of her like gold. She's very into hair care, relaxed my hair 2 weeks ago and the results are to die for(I brought my Silk Infusion) and she does blow outs, all for a very inexpensive fee.
Hope you can find what you are looking for


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 22, 2008)

danysedai said:


> you're welcome, please keep in mind that I don't know if ALL these salons are dominican, some might be mexican or something else, but you can always call and ask if they are dominican or if they sell dominican products. At least Martha's dominican for sure.
> I sure wish we had some in Edmonton, I found one dominican stylist who does hair in her house and I'm taking care of her like gold. She's very into hair care, relaxed my hair 2 weeks ago and the results are to die for(I brought my Silk Infusion) and she does blow outs, all for a very inexpensive fee.
> Hope you can find what you are looking for



Thanks so much!! I will definitely call around and post if I find anything.  Thanks bunches.  According to DH (he's the native Canadian), he'd lead me to believe there's no Dominicans/Latinos up here (or very few). And not all of the products are Dominican anyway.  Like I believe Salerm is Spanish.  Like you said Alter Ego is Italian.  But these are things Dominicans like to use and they are far superior to products marketed to African black hair.  If I can find a place to buy Miss Keys 10 en 1, and Salerm I'll be a very happy Canadian ...


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2008)

See my answers below in *blue.*  I wish I knew of other solutions for you...



LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Hello, first post on the forum. I have a lot to read and learn from all of you experienced haircare gurus. But first thing's first. I just moved from New York to Toronto and I can't believe that there is such a lack of ethnic hair products, stores, etc. in a place that is so close to the old country, lol.
> 
> Can any of you ladies puh-lease help me find the following --
> 
> ...


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 22, 2008)

january noir said:


> See my answers below in *blue.*  I wish I knew of other solutions for you...



Really january_noir??  I did not know that HennaSooq carries indigo.  I can't seem to find it on the site.  WOW!  That's great, because I'll just order another batch of henna along with indigo from her.  I used her when I was in NY, but she has offices here in Canada too so I don't have to worry about shipping and customs.  

Sam's I know has the real deal JBCO ... But it would be too much to have it shipped to Canada, not to mention the customs. Darnit, if I knew it was going to be this hard I would have seriously stocked up before I moved.  DH came to get me in a car so it really would have been easy.    And yeah honeyfig is super expensive for a lot of this stuff though I broke down and bought Salerm from them b/c my hair needs it.  But I coudn't see paying $15 (pre 13% tax) for JBCO when there are so many Caribbean stores in Toronto.  Anyway ... 

Thanks!!


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Really january_noir?? I did not know that HennaSooq carries indigo. I can't seem to find it on the site. WOW! That's great, because I'll just order another batch of henna along with indigo from her. I used her when I was in NY, but she has offices here in Canada too so I don't have to worry about shipping and customs.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Click on the indigo link above.   It will take you to the indigo on Henna Sooqs site.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jun 22, 2008)

january noir said:


> Click on the indigo link above.   It will take you to the indigo on Henna Sooqs site.



OMG, I feel so dense.  THANKS A BILLION!!!!!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 13, 2008)

Bumping and putting updated list here --

The *Toronto goodies* list so far from all of your wonderful posts and what I know/use ~ 

[B]www.hennasooq.com[/B] : (online retailer for henna, indigo, and other Indian oils and powders).  They have offices in Brampton so no obscene shipping costs and customs.  You can also do a pick up if you want, which is awesome.  

[B]www.honeyfig.com[/B] : (online retailer that caters to healthy hair care).  Their items include some Dominican products (Salerm, Lacio Lacio, Miss Keys), Phyto and a lot more.  They are FANTASTIC with shipping and really nice and they give free samples and I highly recommend them.  Again, they have offices in Toronto so no obscene shipping costs and customs.  

*Walmart*: I picked up J/A/S/O/N biotin shampoo and conditioner, Nuetregena Triple Moisture, and Suave conditioner from there.  

*Indigo/Henna*: Albion Mall at Albion & Martingrove Road has Indian stores where we might find it.  

*Castor Oil* Pure, refined castor oil from India (Jas's East and West Indian Food Store on The Westway and Martingrove ), Nature's Counter Health in Cloverdale Mall, Golden Beauty has some but it's NOT refined or pure --- it is very black and goo-ey in nature (liek motor oil or oil paint in consistency).

*Aphogee* Discount Beauty Supply, BSS in Agincourt Mall

*Glycerin*:  S&H Health at Vodden/Kennedy Rd in Brampton for $10.99 for 16 oz bottle; Valerie's Beauty Supply, in Scarborough near the UofT campus, on military trail.

*CHI products*: Shoppers Drug Mart or Trade Secrets.

*Shea Butter*:  Torbram/Queen in Brampton.   I also saw some in that Discount Beauty Supply place in Toronto -- the natural African kind, not the processed kind.  

*Megatek*: http://www.hopesbraids.com/  (cheap b/c owner ships through Canada post and doesn't charge a lot for shipping, though prices are set to go up soon).  

*Beauty Supply Stores*:

Golden Beauty (Bathurst and Bloor St. West) 
Discount Beauty Supply  (Eglinton/Oakwood) by the car dealership
Classique (Classic?) Beauty Supply 
Curl Ambassadors - (159 Harbord Street, near Spadina and College) carries several hair lines like kinky Curly Custard, Carol's Daughter, Devacurl.
Its About beauty on Main and Danforth (about one block west of main on danforth) in East York
Llyods (across from Bathurst station)
BSS in Agincourt Mall

*Beauty Salons/Stores that "may" carry Dominican products*

Angela's (Estilista Dominicana)
384 Kerr street, Oakville,Ontario
(905)-844-1482.

Martha Beauty Centre
2708 Jane Street (entre Sheppard & Finch)
Toronto, Ontario
Tel. 416- 746- 3127.

Latin Hair Caruso latinhaircaruso.jpg
1740 Jane Street Toronto
(416) 240-1952

Durango's Beauty Salon Durango's Beauty Salon
691 St Clair Ave. West Toronto
[email protected] (416) 652-3269

A Tempo Hair Creations 
1885 Jane St North York
4162445671

Alba Hair Styling 
Toronto
4162413065

Alicia's Beauty Salon 
764 Wilson Ave Toronto
(416) 630-4025

Carmen Beauty Centre 
1978 Davenport Rd Toronto
4166528387

Carolina Beauty Centre 
1016 Weston Rd. Weston
(416) 769-6307

Classic Cuts Unisex 
1472 St Clair Ave W Toronto
(416) 653-1102

Cristal Beauty Salon 
4335 Bloor St West Etobicoke
(416)621-3000

Elegance by the Lake - Salon and Beauty Spa 
723 Lakeshore Blvd. East Mississauga
(905) 272-2122

Elena's Hair Design 
509 Rogers Rd W Toronto
4166587124

Fabiola's Unisex Beauty Salon 
2437 Finch Ave W Toronto
4167414410

Hair Design by Maria 
1886 Eglinton Ave W Toronto
4167823380

Ideal Hair Styling Complete Hair Care 
374 Oakwood Ave Toronto
(416) 654-6493

Latin Hair Design 
1889 Eglinton Ave W Toronto
4167851977

Lucy's Beauty Centre 
2849 Dufferin St. Toronto
(416) 530-4930

Mariana Beauty Salon 
278 Jane Street Toronto
(416)766-6700

Mariana Hairstyling 
1547 Jane St Toronto
4162477353

Martha Beauty Centre 
2708 Jane St. Toronto
(416) 746-3127

Nelcy's Hair Salon 
2262 keele Street Toronto
(416) 242-6606

New Look Latino 
825 Dundas St. West Toronto
4166033570

People's Hair Styling 
1744-A Jane St Toronto
(416) 242-8611

Salon Robert Richard 
562 Wilson Heights blvd Toronto
416-633-9222

ScoreCuts 
250 Eglinton Avenue West Toronto
(647)430-3755

Solo Hair Studio & Tanning 
929 ST. Clair Ave. West Toronto
(416)656-5889

TOTAL LOOK HAIR SALON & DAY SPA 
2860 Lakeshore Blvd. West. (Al este de Islington) Etobicoke
4162597992

Your mobile salon 
30 Atira ave Brampton
(905)840-4740

Hair Point 
361 Pitfield Road Scarborough
(647) 427-2747

*Health /Natural Stores*:

NOAH's Natural Foods
health food store Agincourt mall.. it's on Sheppard, east of Brimley Beauty Salons 
Nature's Counter Health Food in Cloverdale Mall
Loblaws has a large natural care section that carries Jason, Aubrey Organics, Nature's Gate, Giovanni.

*Hair Salons*: 

JAZMAN HAIR http://www.jazma.com/
Azan's http://azans.sites.toronto.com/



I hope this is helpful!!


----------



## Chromia (Jul 13, 2008)

Hair Iam said:


> Sounds like your only  1 1/2 hrs from the boarder, *you should shop in Buffalo or Amherst NY*, online, Bathurst and Oakwood for "Discount  beauty supply store", black Castor oil made by  Bedessy ...can be locatd at Jas's  West and East Indian food store "the corner of " The Westway and Martingrove " they carry a few hair products, Indian oils and powders. Another  Black beauty supply store in Malton'"Westwood Mall" about 20 mins from Etobicoke" cold press Castor oil can be located in any health food store ..along with other natural hair products. Beauty supply store in Bramalea City Centre. Sally's is at Rexdale and Islington (in the plaza with Wal Mart)
> For Indian oils/powders ....Many Indian stores at Islington and Albion
> 
> Hope this helps ..And welcome to TO ..
> ...


If you end up in Buffalo one day and you want to look for products you can check out these stores:
-Beauty Eternity, Trade Secret, Glamour Secrets, Regis, or MasterCuts in the Galleria Mall
-Glamour Secrets or MasterCuts in the Boulevard Mall
-Becker Beauty Supply on Kenmore Ave. in Kenmore
-Max Beauty Supply on the corner of William St. & Jefferson Ave.
-Prestige Beauty on Broadway St.
-There are some on Bailey Ave., like Hair U Wear & Sky's The Limit
-For Indian products check out Super Bazaar in Amherst or Spices of India in Williamsville

And we have 8 Sally Beauty Supply stores, but I know there are some in your area.

If you like natural products like J/A/S/O/N, Giovanni, Aubrey, etc., check out Wegmans, Feel Rite, and the Vitamin Shoppe.

Hair Iam recommend a lot of fun places to check out in Toronto! I really like the CN Tower, Ontario Science Center, Waterfront, The ROM, Casa Loma, and China Town. And the Bata Shoe Museum and Greektown. Niagara Falls and Niagara-on-the-Lake are great, too. If you go to Niagara-on-the-Lake try to go on a warmer day in case you and your husband want to take a horse and carriage ride.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 21, 2008)

BUMPING ...

*ANY TORONTO LADIES KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A GOOD TREE BRAIDER? I've been looking for one *forever*... one who is good BUT GENTLE on my fragile hair... TIA*

*Bri Bri*


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 21, 2008)

elizabeth said:


> If you end up in Buffalo one day and you want to look for products you can check out these stores:
> -Beauty Eternity, Trade Secret, Glamour Secrets, Regis, or MasterCuts in the Galleria Mall
> -Glamour Secrets or MasterCuts in the Boulevard Mall
> -Becker Beauty Supply on Kenmore Ave. in Kenmore
> ...



I did go to Niagara on the Lake, it's soo cute.  Thanks.  I rode by Casa Loma the other day and decided that I need to live there someday.  



Bri505 said:


> BUMPING ...
> 
> *ANY TORONTO LADIES KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A GOOD TREE BRAIDER? I've been looking for one *forever*... one who is good BUT GENTLE on my fragile hair... TIA*
> 
> ...


----------



## Classic (Jul 22, 2008)

Its so nice to see some fellow canadians.  Ive been calling all over trying to find mega tek locally...so big thanks for posting about Hopes Braid.   I live in scarborough and if anyones looking, Beauty Collection at vic park/sheppard has an aphogee package of the recontructor, 2 step protein and moisture balance for $20 bucks.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 23, 2008)

Classic said:


> Its so nice to see some fellow canadians.  Ive been calling all over trying to find mega tek locally...so big thanks for posting about Hopes Braid.   I live in scarborough and if anyones looking, Beauty Collection at vic park/sheppard has an aphogee package of the recontructor, 2 step protein and moisture balance for $20 bucks.



Thanks!  I bought MT directly from Eqyss from a dealer in ALberta and paid almost double that price.  Then a nice fellow Canadian told me about Hopes, so my next order will be through them.  In fact, I may place an order now and get two bottles and just stash it away since I intend on giving MT three months to see if it really works.


----------



## Luvableboo (Aug 16, 2008)

I found the Chi silk infusion ....   thanks ladies for alll of the information........


----------



## aliceo (Aug 16, 2008)

Danysedai,

Do you mind if I ask where you did your hair and bought your supplies from in Montreal??
We have even less here than Toronto, I think 




danysedai said:


> you're welcome, please keep in mind that I don't know if ALL these salons are dominican, some might be mexican or something else, but you can always call and ask if they are dominican or if they sell dominican products. At least Martha's dominican for sure.
> I sure wish we had some in Edmonton, I found one dominican stylist who does hair in her house and I'm taking care of her like gold. She's very into hair care, relaxed my hair 2 weeks ago and the results are to die for(I brought my Silk Infusion) and she does blow outs, all for a very inexpensive fee.
> Hope you can find what you are looking for


----------



## danysedai (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Aliceo
I used to go to a dominican hairplace in Rue St. Hubert, I think, I can check for you if you want, I used to take the metro to Jean Talon and take the St. HUbert exit, and then walk west for about 4 blocks, it's a street with a lot of fabric stores, a latino market(where they have dominican rinses and other products)  and there's this small hair salon, they're all dominican in there, she also sells some dominican products if you ask her, even Alter Ego and Alfaparf, and she's very good.
most hair products including some dominican but not many I bought from a beauty supply store a block from Favre metro station, not only because they are cheaper than other places and they sometimes had dominican conditioners, but one of the owners is a hot haitian!! tall black dude, beautiful face.

Around Jean-talon there are several dominican salons, here's a list, IDK if all of them are dominican but you can call around and see
 Salon ALINA - Coiffure Unisex - 7 dias sobre 7
   1667 Beaubien Este, esq. Papineau - Montreal - Qué.
   TEL: (514) 729-0396

  Coiffure ALDO - Unisex
   7233 rue St-Hubert - Montreal - Qué. - TEL: (514) 277-2029
   Claudio , estilista Argentino

  Coiffure ANGELA - Créole - Latino - Africaine
   1961 Everett esq. Chabot - Montreal - CON CITA POR FAVOR
   Técnica Dominicana - TEL: (514) 723-6430

  BEAUTÉ LATINE - Coiffure
   1770 Beaubien Este, esq. Papineau - Metro FABRE - Montreal - Qué. - H2G 1L5
   TEL: (514) 723-0003

  COIFFERIE M.C. - Salón de coiffure Unisexe
   208 St-Zotique Este, entre Gaspe y Alma - Montreal - Qué.
   MILAGROS Y CLARIBEL - TEL: (514) 272-6090

  ELLEANA'S - Salón de Coiffure
   420 Bélanger Este, (entre St-Denis y St-Valier) - Montreal - Qué.
   TEL: (514) 273-8542

  ELIGE - Salon de Coiffure
   6977 St-Denis esq. Bélanger - Montreal - Qué.
   TEL: (514) 723-9877

  Coiffure FIORDELIZ
    1300, Rue Bélanger, Montreal (Quebec) H2G 1A1
    Fiordeliza Plascencia Sánchez (proprietaria) - TEL : (514) 274-0030

  INSPIRATION Coiffure - Peinado - Corte - Permanente
   9801 A St-Laurent esq. Sauvé - Montreal - Quebec
   Omaira y Mercedes - TEL: (514) 389-4545

  ISPA - Centro de Belleza Unisex
   1290 Jean-Talon Este - Montreal - Quebec
   TEL: (514) 277-4772

  KARLOTTA - Coiffure UNISEXE
   7086 - A boul. St-Laurenr, Metro de Castelneau - Montreal - Quebec
   TEL: (514) 279-0999

  LARA - Coiffure - Centre de Beauté
   430 St-Zotique, Metro Beaubien - Montreal - Quebec
   NELSON - TEL: (514) 273-0444

  MAKAVELLY - Haute Coiffure
   43 Beaubien Este - Montreal - Qué.
   TEL: (514) 276-1416 - Con o sin cita

  MARLÈNE P. J. M. - Salon de Coiffure
   390 de Castelneau esq. St - Denis - Montreal - Qué.
   Tratamiento contra la caida del cabello - TEL: (514) 270-5400

  MAYRA - Salón de Coiffure - Elle et Lui
   43 Beaubien Este - Montreal - Qué.
   TEL: (514) 276-1416

EDITED TO ADD: (This is dominican)
Coiffure Carolina
127 Rue Jean-Talon Ouest, Montréal, QC H2R 2W9
(514) 274-4545 

and this is from a dominican forum 
"I can tell you that there are just about a dozen hair salon between Jarry and Beaubien along side Papineau. It's crazy the quantity.. On the top of my head.. on Everett, L.O.David east of papineau.. on Belanger between ch.Colomb and Papineau. next to Videotron on J-Talon still between Ch.Colomb and Papineau. and there always that hair salon within Kiko Mufflers on 9th Ave (st-michel)

Best bet.. drive around.. you'll see lots fo Dominican flags in windows all over."

there's more 

ROSETTY

7711 MARQUET             

TEL (514) 728-5188



COIFFURE FLORDELIZ

1300 BELANGER EST

(514) 274-0030



SALON L’ART DE LA COIFFURE

420 BELANGER EST

(514) 273-8542



VENTA DE FAJAS COLOMBIANAS ( If you read the thread on body shapers and want one, here they sell fajas colombianas)

TEL 514-567-3515



MASAJES DU CIEL

TEL 514 223-7974



PAOLA CLINICA MASSAGE

TEL 514-721-6666



BOUTIQUE D’MARA

1226 JEAN TALON EST

TEL 514-961 8163


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bumping the Toronto thread hehe



LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Yeah, bri505,do they sell indigo also?  Because that's really what I need, I already have enough henna for now and I'm dying to go jet black now.



I'm pretty sure I saw indigo as well, I have this thread favourited and I *so* want to let out the inner PJ in me but school has a serious lock on my wallet right now lol

Where do you Toronto ladies buy your Wen hair products? I'm (FINALLY) beginning to realize that my hair responds really well to natural  hair products. I've been trying to simplify my hair regimen and I really want to try Wen products? Where are you Tdot Wen Lovers getting it from? 

TIA

xoxo, Bri505


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 5, 2008)

I just saw this thread and wanted to say a big thank you for the referral ladies. I had a few gals come by and locally pick up  !!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Sep 5, 2008)

By the way if I can help with anything I am from Montreal but now in Brampton, ON.


----------



## sky035 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bumping and saying THANK YOU!!!!!!!!! to LaPetite for compiling the list of info. I have bookmarked it for my use...really helpful.

Vegetable glycerine:  I usually buy vegetable glycerine at Walmart or Shoppers Drug Mart. It can be found at Walmart in the Pharmacy and at Shoppers, near the Allergy medications (or ask the pharmacist for it). It is sold in a plain looking, brown medicine type bottle. 

Honeyfig.com carries Jamaican Black Castor Oil, if you plan on ordering products anyway

Beauty Supply - Dowtown Toronto - Cosmetic World - 623 Yonge Street (north of Welleslley subway)- Paul Mitchell, Aveda, salon supplies, makeup etc.


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 17, 2008)

ctosha said:


> Just wanted to know if anyone has seen shea butter *shea moisture leave in conditioner* anywhere in toronto? Ive seen it online at sistasplace but i dont' want to pay for shipping


 
There is a place in Kensington Market that sells all the products from this line.  It's owned by a rastafarian under the hair salon...sorry forget the exact details but that's where I get some of my soaps and shea butter from.  

I bought that stuff before when I started my natural hair care journy and hated.  Now I'm gonna revisit it.  I think I understand better how to use products to maximize the benefits.

The best place to get raw shea butter is another place in Kensington market besides the little cafe.  Great!

There is now a Honey Fig Store located at Yonge and Sheppard.  S the JBCO, Miss Key, UBH etc.  All those hard to find products you usually have to order and pay heavy shipping for, they have at their store. Great products and customer service!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 17, 2008)

Naturelle said:


> There is a place in Kensington Market that sells all the products from this line.  It's owned by a rastafarian under the hair salon...sorry forget the exact details but that's where I get some of my soaps and shea butter from.
> 
> I bought that stuff before when I started my natural hair care journy and hated.  Now I'm gonna revisit it.  I think I understand better how to use products to maximize the benefits.
> 
> ...


Yup! They have curls, Blended Beauty, Oyin, CD, Miss Jessie's, Jessicurl! U want it, they got it!


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 30, 2008)

i favourited this thread but never read the whole yhx again for the info. I was also wondering if you ladies making a long list of all these stores into a sticky so all the info is compiled into one and can be updated as often as possible. We can have people represent each province and they can list all the stores or places that they know that sells hair products. I started a thread but I think I'll make another one that just has a list of all the places. What do y'all think?!


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 30, 2008)

I think that's a great idea. Also it would be a large list because people buy a variety of products. But somehow keeping it as a sticky to be updated easily would be great!

You could add the Henna Sooq for the province of Ontario.


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 30, 2008)

will do...


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 30, 2008)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 30, 2008)

bumppppppp


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 30, 2008)

BUMPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Khadija.D.Carryl (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL!! that's a lot of bumping going on


----------



## larry3344 (Dec 30, 2008)

bumpppppppppppp


----------



## Naturelle (Dec 31, 2008)

Bumping for others out there!


----------



## wontonfm (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find Affirm Relaxer in Toronto.  I know that Shades of Beauty carries it but you need a license to buy it.  I'm looking for a place that doesn't require a license.

THANKS!


----------



## sky035 (Feb 1, 2009)

wontonfm said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Affirm Relaxer in Toronto. I know that Shades of Beauty carries it but you need a license to buy it. I'm looking for a place that doesn't require a license.
> 
> THANKS!


 

West End: There is a Korean owned beauty supply at Keele & Sheppard (not sure of name), but it is in the plaza near the CIBC. I bought it there about 4 yrs ago and they did not ask for a license - not sure if they still carry it though, but if you are in the area it might be worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## wontonfm (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Lisaa.  Was it ON Keele?  If it's on Keele it's probably Beauty Supply Warehouse and they don't carry it   Was it a really big store?


----------



## Bnster (May 3, 2010)

What an awesome find!  I have a contribution to the list to where to find products in Ontario.  My megatek find sold at a salon.

2 HOT BLONDES  
7724 Yonge St. Thornhill, Ontario. 

The salon only uses the megatek line on their clients and these are all YT Ladies.
The owner is awesome she gave me a whole bunch of samples of the product line when I made my purchase last year.  I need to go back and buy me some more MT coat rebuilder.   I also bought the conditioner which is so rich and creamy.

I need your help and I hope you ladies can assist me.
1) Has anyone found JBCO $20 CAD cheaper than at Honeyfig in Ontario, where and how much?

2) Hair steamers, where in the GTA can I buy one?  Else I will have to go online and make my purchase.

Awesome post!

Thanks!


----------



## Bnster (May 3, 2010)

T.O. Ladies please add any updates to this thread even though if you can't help me with my questions above. TIA.


----------



## Ruby True (May 3, 2010)

Bummpping 
Shipping  is  killing me, sometimes  it almost as  much or  more than the  product.
Tropic isle  website  has  Fabulous and Natural 3355 the college way, #2  Mississauga as  a supplier but  I haven't checked it out  yet. 
Honeyfig  was  also  listed as an Afroveda  supplier but  everytime I  try to get there something pops  up. Has anyone  else checked out these places?


----------



## UGQueen (May 3, 2010)

i agree with u ladies, 
i live in cleveland now but im moving back to toronto in TWO weeks im super excited, but im not so excited about the difficulty of getting products, 
so ive started stocking up, 

i bought my steamer today, and ive been ordering a bunch of products, hopefully they'll last me until my next visit. 

hopefully we find an easier and cheaper alternative


----------



## Bnster (May 3, 2010)

I just emailed Tropic Isle to see if they have other distributors. 

So far we know that - for 

Tropic Isle Products
Honeyfig - located at Yonge and Sheppard, Toronto, ON  $20 CAD
Fabulous & Natural - located @ Winston Churchill Blvd and Burmhamthrope Rd W,   Mississauga, ON  $?? CAD

Received an email response back from Tropic Isle today May 4 2010, not very helpful
_you may contact Fabulous and Natural @ 905-593-0595_. Well there goes a list of places where it can be purchased in Canada.

Maybe some T.O. can add to the list.


----------



## Bnster (May 3, 2010)

For Canadian ladies those that have a steamer or stumbled upon them while beauty shopping, where can the steamers be bought in Canada? Or did you order it from the states?

UGQueen - lucky you!  Enjoy your steamer!


----------



## Bnster (May 4, 2010)

Bumping..........


----------



## hair4today (Jun 9, 2010)

Bnster said:


> For Canadian ladies those that have a steamer or stumbled upon them while beauty shopping, where can the steamers be bought in Canada? Or did you order it from the states?
> 
> UGQueen - lucky you! Enjoy your steamer!


 
Bnster - if you're still looking for a hair steamer, you should try House of Beauty.  Paid $139 CAD for mine. Best hair purchase evaaah.  Anyhow, there are 2 locations, Malton (Derry & Goreway) and Brampton (Queen & Rutherford).  Got my steamer at the Malton store.  They have a website www.Myhouseofbeauty.com.  HHG!


----------



## Cisselette (Jun 9, 2010)

hair4today said:


> Bnster - if* you're still looking for a hair steamer, you should try House of Beauty.  Paid $139 CAD for mine*. Best hair purchase evaaah.  Anyhow, there are 2 locations, Malton (Derry & Goreway) and Brampton (Queen & Rutherford).  Got my steamer at the Malton store.  They have a website www.Myhouseofbeauty.com.  HHG!



I'm so happy I think I'm gonna cry ! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

Also, I'm about to move to *Ottawa*, does anyone know where I can find good hair care products there?


GREAT THREAD!


----------



## metro_qt (Jun 9, 2010)

Cisselette said:


> I'm so happy I think I'm gonna cry ! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
> 
> Also, I'm about to move to *Ottawa*, does anyone know where I can find good hair care products there?
> 
> ...



MAMA Cee's on St Laurent is a good start, 1 block from Donald St.
That will get you going with your basic supplies until you find other hair shops


----------



## Bnster (Jun 9, 2010)

hair4today said:


> Bnster - if you're still looking for a hair steamer, you should try House of Beauty. Paid $139 CAD for mine. Best hair purchase evaaah.  Anyhow, there are 2 locations, Malton (Derry & Goreway) and Brampton (Queen & Rutherford). Got my steamer at the Malton store. They have a website www.Myhouseofbeauty.com. HHG!


 
Thank you, thank you and thank you, I know the Malton store!  I will check them out.  Sadly, I have to hold off buying one for now, but when I am ready I know where to go.  Thanks a million Hair4today!


----------



## NaturalLibra (Sep 26, 2010)

hair4today said:


> Bnster - if you're still looking for a hair steamer, you should try House of Beauty. Paid $139 CAD for mine. Best hair purchase evaaah.  Anyhow, there are 2 locations, Malton (Derry & Goreway) and Brampton (Queen & Rutherford). Got my steamer at the Malton store. They have a website www.Myhouseofbeauty.com. HHG!


 
I know this is an older thread but I just wanted to say thanks so much for this link! I've been really wanting a steamer and it seemed like everywhere online either looked shady or didnt ship to Canada. I'm still attempting an online listing I found for one (salon going out of business I guess) but if it doesn't work out I'm definitly getting this, the shipping isnt bad at all since I have no way to get out there.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 19, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## TeeMartini (May 26, 2011)

Hello ladies! Iam new here and just love this forum.... I know this is abit of an old thread, but does anyone in Toronto (anywhere in GTA) know where I can purchase the Alter Ego garlic Conditioner(not online shipping is crazy)? I have just begun using MT and need to stop this shedding!!!!! I have read on this forum that this conditioner really helps.


----------



## Bnster (May 26, 2011)

TeeMartini  I don't know where you can get Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner not online.  I'm also interested in finding that out.

But noted that you are using MT, where did you get yours?  I got mine at 2 Hot Blondes salon at Yonge & Center St.  Just interested in knowing.  I paid $48 plus tax.

TIA!


----------



## NaturalLibra (May 26, 2011)

^ hey not sure if your looking for somewhere local only but i got mine @ http://www.hopesbraids.com/. It was a while back but im pretty sure after shipping and everything it was under $30


----------



## TeeMartini (May 26, 2011)

@ Bnster ~ Thanks for responding to my question. I actually get my MT from a Canadian distributor of Eqyss. Shes located in Scarborough and I paid $40, no tax for the bigger bottle. If you want her contact info. PM me and I will forward it to you. If you or anyone else finds out about the Alter Ego Conditioner. PLEASE let me know.... Thanks!


----------



## AlliCat (May 27, 2011)

Anyone know where to find Dominican products (Silicon mix, Salerm, Alter Ego, Skala etc?)...besides honeyfig


----------



## AlliCat (May 27, 2011)

TeeMartini I PM'd you


----------



## Malaika1 (May 27, 2011)

Do any of you T-dot ladies know of any hair care stores or stylists
in Montreal? 

(crosses fingers hopefully )


----------



## Nix08 (May 27, 2011)

AlliCat I get my silicone mix here in whitby but they also have a store in pickering not too far from the pickering mall on kingston rd.


----------



## AlliCat (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to be working at Pickering flea market this weekend, I will definitely check it out. I think I know where you're talking about. Thanks Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (May 27, 2011)

AlliCat, it's right beside the Second Cup.  Hope they have it in stock


----------



## TeeMartini (Jun 1, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> AlliCat I get my silicone mix here in whitby but they also have a store in pickering not too far from the pickering mall on kingston rd.



Nix08- Where is the BBS that you get your Silicon Mix from in Whitby... I am not too far from there and would love to get some. TIA.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 1, 2011)

TeeMartini said:


> @Nix08- Where is the BBS that you get your Silicon Mix from in Whitby... I am not too far from there and would love to get some. TIA.



TeeMartini it is in the plaza with the Tim Horton's west of cochrane on dundas/hwy 2.  Hope there is stock.


----------



## TeeMartini (Jun 1, 2011)

Nix08 said:


> TeeMartini it is in the plaza with the Tim Horton's west of cochrane on dundas/hwy 2.  Hope there is stock.



I hope so too!!!! (fingers crossed) Thanks


----------



## Bnster (Jul 21, 2011)

NaturalLibra said:


> ^ hey not sure if your looking for somewhere local only but i got mine @ http://www.hopesbraids.com/. It was a while back but im pretty sure after shipping and everything it was under $30





TeeMartini said:


> @ Bnster ~ Thanks for responding to my question. I actually get my MT from a Canadian distributor of Eqyss. Shes located in Scarborough and I paid $40, no tax for the bigger bottle. If you want her contact info. PM me and I will forward it to you. If you or anyone else finds out about the Alter Ego Conditioner. PLEASE let me know.... Thanks!



I haven't come back to this thread for a while. Thanks ladies.   I didn't get the mentioned cause of the space after the about sign.  

I am surprise NaturalLibra that you were able to get it shipped from the states to Canada. When I tried through EQyss they couldn't ship to Canada.


----------



## wontonfm (Sep 21, 2011)

AlliCat said:


> Anyone know where to find Dominican products (Silicon mix, Salerm, Alter Ego, Skala etc?)...besides honeyfig



HoneyFig used to carry some Dominican products.  I haven't been in a minute but check their site and they should have it in store.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 19, 2017)

bump


----------



## krissyhair (Jun 21, 2017)

My answer to every Toronto thread. Just go to Buffalo


----------



## Chromia (Jun 22, 2017)

krissyhair said:


> My answer to every Toronto thread. Just go to Buffalo


And if you want hair products from Target, the one on Delaware Ave has the best selection of products from black-owned companies.

Whole Foods is supposed to open in August near the Boulevard Mall, so hopefully they'll have Kinky Curly, Oyin, and other products that are at Whole Foods stores in other cities.

As far as Toronto, I'll miss HoneyFig. Last time I was in Toronto I bought Koils By Nature gel from the ladies from http://rootstocurls.com at the Hair Show.

I remember that Knowledge Bookstore in Brampton has hair products - As I Am, Curls, and III Sisters Of Nature. Oh, and Shea Moisture.


----------



## snoop (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm not sure what their shipping will be like, but HoneyFig is keeping their virtual store open.


----------



## larry3344 (Jun 23, 2017)

snoop said:


> I'm not sure what their shipping will be like, but HoneyFig is keeping their virtual store open.


oh no are they closing the store


----------



## snoop (Jun 24, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> oh no are they closing the store



Yes.  Very soon if not already.


----------



## Chromia (Jun 24, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> oh no are they closing the store


HoneyFig is having a Farewell Party tomorrow from 1-5pm with food truck and live music from a DJ. They'll be open for another month though. Last day is July 31st.


----------



## Chromia (Sep 17, 2017)

HoneyFig is still open! I got an email from them that says "the store closing has been delayed.....we are still open, and will remain open until we are told otherwise". It's on their Facebook page too.

From Sept 15-30 they're donating 5% of all sales to help rebuild Barbuda after the damage from Hurricane Irma.


----------

